# Vapemail!!!!!!!!



## CraftyZA (28/10/13)

eVic, and some juice, and some nicotine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (28/10/13)

lovely stuff crafty!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (28/10/13)

Cool stuff!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/10/13)

NICE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (28/10/13)

Where is the nicotine from Crafty?


----------



## CraftyZA (28/10/13)

Only thing that sucks is that I did not bring any clean tanks, so I can't try out the vanilla custard juice yet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (28/10/13)

hmm that evic looks familiar lol
hope you enjoy it as much as i did

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/10/13)

Evics are awesome just wish they were smaller

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (28/10/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Evics are awesome just wish they were smaller


you get 18350 tubes for them


----------



## Stroodlepuff (28/10/13)

Still Fat  should have phrased it better  i wish they were slimmer to fit lady hands lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Space_Cowboy (28/10/13)

Verrry niiiice Crafty  Happy vaping dude.

Let the rest of us know your impressions of the eVic and the flavours


----------



## Vaping Jakes (28/10/13)

Great stuff and enjoy!!!. Please remember to give us your take on the juice


----------



## CraftyZA (28/10/13)

Vaping Jakes said:


> Great stuff and enjoy!!!. Please remember to give us your take on the juice


Can't wait to try it!

What I can tell you is get some VM4. After I discovered it, I polished 5 x 30ml bottles in 2 months! Some days I vaped as much as 3 protanks of the stuff a day.
Even now that I'm all VM4'ed up, I still managed to add another bottle to my basket. You know... incase a craving strikes. I need more tanks.
Gonna clear the RSST and recoil for Sex on the beach from Totally Wicked. That stuff is a bit too thin for the protanks.

Will try the custard one tonight in my PT2. It's got about 1/3 way to go with the nougat flavour till empty then I can clean it out and fill with some of the new stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (28/10/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Can't wait to try it!
> 
> What I can tell you is get some VM4. After I discovered it, I polished 5 x 30ml bottles in 2 months! Some days I vaped as much as 3 protanks of the stuff a day.
> Even now that I'm all VM4'ed up, I still managed to add another bottle to my basket. You know... incase a craving strikes. I need more tanks.
> ...


http://www.joyetech.com/myvapors/myVapors.php have a play diffrent setting for dif liquid .. see if it makes a difrence for you ... never had time to play around myself


----------



## Vaping Jakes (28/10/13)

Crafty, how sweet is the VM4? I have not been able to vape a flavour without diluting it with some vg.
I mostly mix Bright tabacco (Liqua) with one of the fruit flavours from Liqua. You mentioned that you vaped Tiramisu, I have to mix it with some menthol and tabacco, otherwise I get really nauseas.
I have been mixing strawberry with a little tabacco, and then diluted it with about 20% vg, and that mix is so yummie, I can't stop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (28/10/13)

Vaping Jakes said:


> Crafty, how sweet is the VM4? I have not been able to vape a flavour without diluting it with some vg.
> I mostly mix Bright tabacco (Liqua) with one of the fruit flavours from Liqua. You mentioned that you vaped Tiramisu, I have to mix it with some menthol and tabacco, otherwise I get really nauseas.
> I have been mixing strawberry with a little tabacco, and then diluted it with about 20% vg, and that mix is so yummie, I can't stop.


 
Haha, don't try any of my juices. I got my hands on some sweetener, and adding that to a bunch of stuff. The vm4 is rather sweet, but i have mixed it with tobacco before and its awesome in diluted form as well. I mixed it with hangsen ry4 that is more tobacco and little vanilla/caramel.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (28/10/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> http://www.joyetech.com/myvapors/myVapors.php have a play diffrent setting for dif liquid .. see if it makes a difrence for you ... never had time to play around myself


 
harkening back to a post i made a while ago, man do i feel even more silly now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (29/10/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Evics are awesome just wish they were smaller


Have you considered itaste vv. imho very nice, petite, and most of the bells and whistles that you want from a "battery"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (29/10/13)

itaste VV is awesome  I wouldnt change it for anything (Buuut then im a sucker for innokin products so...)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (29/10/13)

TylerD said:


> Where is the nicotine from Crafty?


Sorry, missed this post. Bought the Nic from Oupa. It is the same as the stuff eciggies sell. Same price as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (29/10/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Sorry, missed this post. Bought the Nic from Oupa. It is the same as the stuff eciggies sell. Same price as well.


Cool thanks.
Also have some stuff coming from oupa incl. Nic. Just waiting for him. He seems very busy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (29/10/13)

My turn to wait for vapemail.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee (8/11/13)

Got a new addition to the lineup .picked up yesterday


Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (8/11/13)

Very very nice!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fred1sa (8/11/13)

Just got mod on the left. Tvs and igo-l.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (8/11/13)

Nice collection Fred! Looks awesome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fred1sa (8/11/13)

TylerD said:


> Nice collection Fred! Looks awesome!


Thanks bud.


----------



## Zegee (8/11/13)

Family photo 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (9/11/13)

I also got some vapemail lol newborn keeping me too busy






Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gizmo (9/11/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I also got some vapemail lol newborn keeping me too busy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Why aren't you using the tank that comes with it?


----------



## RIEFY (9/11/13)

I despise iclear30s and all other iclears lol maybe when the bottom coil comes out I will use it. I am a bottom coil guy. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eviltoy (9/11/13)

How are you finding the vtr so far


----------



## fred1sa (9/11/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I also got some vapemail lol newborn keeping me too busy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new born boet. Boy or girl?


----------



## RIEFY (9/11/13)

Another girl lol. Thanks.eviltoy the vtr is beautifull hits nice only thing I dont like is for some reason my pt2 is very airy. Going to try a evod coil and see if it changes

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## RIEFY (11/11/13)

I take my words back of the iclear30s. Its an awesome dual coil atty. Hooked it up yesterday with some tribute from juicy vapors. And damn its good

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (11/11/13)

Haha I agree iclear 30's are the bomb

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (11/11/13)

Dont get me wrong the 1st iclear30 I dont like there is a metalic taste to it. I was scared the S would be the same and I have yet to taste any metal or plastic taste From the S.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (11/11/13)

I absolutely farking hated the iClear 30 due to that taste. I threw it in the bin 2 mins after I opened it. Have some hope for the S


----------

